# Insulation thoughts...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

for an old metal pole barn? I have picked up an old metal pole barn...30x60...I need to insulate and thought I would check for thoughts. I wonder about this thin aluminum reflective insulation. Anybody use it? Is it decent for the money? Thanks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You talking like the Plyfoil insulation? a layer of bubble wrap with reflective foil on either side?

I used yo work at a place up here that was a distributor for it and it's what I insulated a existing barn with. The single bubble has a manufactures estimated r value of 15 and the double bubble was r-30.

If I was to build a new shop, I wouldn't go that route again. I'd either go with fiberglass batt or have the expanding foam sprayed on the walls and have about 18" of blown in for the ceiling.

If you go the plyfoil route, DON'T rely on the tape to hold your joints together. The place I used to work, every fall they'd get the man cage on a forklift and have to go around and retape some of the seems as the tape was letting loose. I ran a thin strip of plywood about 2" wide behind the joints and stapled them shut instead.

Condensation can also be a problem with it as it doesn't breath at all, so depending on how you run it (mines stapled to the inside of the purlins) a vented ridge cap would be wise. Get a electric staple gun as well and a case of staples.


----------

